# Desperating waiting to start IVF - no period!



## SW8 (May 28, 2005)

I have PCOS and irregular periods (40 to 50 days), I have been for my first appointment for IVF and have got the spray only now my period won't start!!  This is the longest is have been in over 18 months at 65 days.  Myself and DP are desperate to start treatment.  I just wondered if anyone knew if you can start treatment without starting your period or how long should I wait before I contact my clinic (ARGC).

Thank you


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

That terrible af witch who disappears them away when you do want one!!!
I would contact your clinic now as you are well over your normal lenght and see if they will prescribe something to induce a bleed so you can get started.

Ruth


----------

